# Look at these green sneakers!     This girl has no fashion sense at all.



## -Cp (Nov 7, 2005)

*Look at these green sneakers!     This girl has no fashion sense at all. *


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 7, 2005)

what sneakers


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 7, 2005)

Do you ever wonder if these people randomly stumble across their pictures online?


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 7, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Do you ever wonder if these people randomly stumble across their pictures online?



i am sure she posted it...note no wedding ring


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 7, 2005)

I LOVE green sneakers! Always have, just born that way... :teeth:


----------



## GotZoom (Nov 7, 2005)

I think it is from her E-Harmony personal ad.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 7, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i am sure she posted it...note no wedding ring



How are you sure she posted it?


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 7, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> How are you sure she posted it?



a little birdy told me


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 7, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i am sure she posted it...note no wedding ring


Twas one of the first things I noted.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 7, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> a little birdy told me



I need a little birdy.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 7, 2005)

-Cp said:
			
		

> *Look at these green sneakers!     This girl has no fashion sense at all. *



Now that's how you make your 2000th post.


----------



## dmp (Nov 7, 2005)

Mom!!!????????????!!


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 7, 2005)

dmp said:
			
		

> Mom!!!????????????!!


No DComposite Photoshop.


----------



## dmp (Nov 7, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> No DComposite Photoshop.




easily photoshop.


----------



## Hagbard Celine (Nov 7, 2005)

-Cp said:
			
		

> *Look at these green sneakers!     This girl has no fashion sense at all. *


Thanks for the gratuitous, *ahem* sneaker shot.   :happy2:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 8, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Twas one of the first things I noted.


I have to admit, the first thing I noticed were the nipples, then the 
moose knuckle. I never even looked for a ring. I might have looked for one
had I been next to her on the bus or something.


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 8, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I have to admit, the first thing I noticed were the nipples, then the
> moose knuckle. I never even looked for a ring. I might have looked for one
> had I been next to her on the bus or something.


moose knuckle? I never heard that one before.


----------



## 007 (Nov 8, 2005)

She looks like Madonna.


----------



## sitarro (Nov 8, 2005)

-Cp said:
			
		

> *Look at these green sneakers!     This girl has no fashion sense at all. *



cp, 
 You might want to alert cameltoe.com about this, easily the most blatant I have ever seen.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 8, 2005)

sitarro said:
			
		

> cp,
> You might want to alert cameltoe.com about this, easily the most blatant I have ever seen.



And her hat is on forward. HEAVEN!


----------



## sitarro (Nov 8, 2005)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> And her hat is on forward. HEAVEN!



So you see how much better that hat looks when worn correctly? It must be cold out, she brought a scarf.


----------



## MissileMan (Nov 8, 2005)

-Cp said:
			
		

> *Look at these green sneakers!     This girl has no fashion sense at all. *



Those green sneakers are totally appropriate when shopping for the current issue of Camel Toe magazine.


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 8, 2005)

Odd, 22 posts and not a peep from our females about green sneakers. 
Huh, they must ALL wear them I guess.


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 8, 2005)

what i find odd is why my wife would post her picture here and not tell me


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 8, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> what i find odd is why my wife would post her picture here and not tell me


The Witch!!!


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 8, 2005)

you should be careful she might turn you into a camel


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 8, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> you should be careful she might turn you into a camel


Okay, tell her I'm sorry and will never, ever, call her a witch again. Promise.


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 8, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Okay, tell her I'm sorry and will never, ever, call her a witch again. Promise.



at richard pryor once said....this girl is so fine i would suck her daddies dick....is that fine enough for your ass?


----------



## 007 (Nov 8, 2005)

She's also either coming or going to the gym. She's got her sweat towel and work out gear bag. Pretty obvious this chick works out.

She's probably also in europe somewhere. But I wonder... would that snatch so naturally being outlined by her briefs be "indecent exposure" here in America?


----------



## musicman (Nov 10, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> a little birdy told me



Was it the blue bird of happiness?


----------



## Shattered (Nov 10, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Odd, 22 posts and not a peep from our females about green sneakers.
> Huh, they must ALL wear them I guess.



We're just letting you all have your fun.    My sneakers are white.

I have a green sweater, tho.


----------



## archangel (Nov 13, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> what sneakers




I agree...what sneakers!...I froze when I hit the proverbial 'camel toe'


----------



## manu1959 (Nov 13, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> We're just letting you all have your fun.    My sneakers are white.
> 
> I have a green sweater, tho.


pictures


----------



## Shattered (Nov 13, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> pictures



Oh, no.  It only comes out on very special occasions.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 14, 2005)

-Cp said:
			
		

> *Look at these green sneakers!     This girl has no fashion sense at all. *



  :shocked:


----------

